# UAE Net Jobs



## sakshi

Hi, Is anyone using the above service for online part time jobs. If yes, i wanted to know how genuine is this? It looks genuine to me, but its always nice to know if someone is using it for long and has had no issues.


----------



## prabs30

*UAE net jobs*



sakshi said:


> Hi, Is anyone using the above service for online part time jobs. If yes, i wanted to know how genuine is this? It looks genuine to me, but its always nice to know if someone is using it for long and has had no issues.


I have also gone thru this uaenetjobs website and I too have the same concern as yours. I was searching the net for any scam linked to this website. So far i have'nt got any details. I am also looking our for home based work using internet. The website looks genuine, however there is no physical address of any of their offices in any of the emirates mentioned. This is the biggest concern. Have u got any other replies for this website, then please let me know. Thanks. An if you come accross any genuine work from home job opprtunity then kindly let me know. thanks again. Prabha


----------



## sakshi

*UAEnetjobs*

Hi Prabha, no one has yet replied ont he above. Anyway, its better safe then sorry, i gave up the idea of using it. I will definately let u know if i come across anything else.

Regs
Sakshi


----------



## coby258

Hello everyone !! 

Please announce this the best way you can ! www .uaenetjobs. com Part time Online Jobs Paid Survey UAEnetjobs[/url] is a BIG SCAM...I have registered and paid to this website, and they claimed that they are legit and that everything is okay...the website looks really good, I didnt recieve anything from them after paying and registration...Even my membership is not working, my account is not working.

Please try to report this to everyone you can, bloggers who have big ammount of viewers, and facebook users who have so many friends, please report that Part time Online Jobs Paid Survey UAEnetjobs is a SCAM.

And everyone who is living in dubai, please go the the nearest police station, as they have an E-Crime section, let them know about it so that they block the website and no more people fall for it.


----------



## Andy Capp

There's one born every minute eh?


----------



## sakshi

Thank you Andy & 258. I was just about to register today with netjob. I wont do this now.

Once again many thanks.

Cheers
Sakshi


----------



## shaziaa

Hey guyss!!! 
i had paid around week back and had been continuously emailing them regarding password and NO REPLY... its a TOTAL SCAM.... we seriously need to report this.


----------



## MohamedJM

*UAENetjobs*



coby258 said:


> Hello everyone !!
> 
> Please announce this the best way you can ! www .uaenetjobs. com Part time Online Jobs Paid Survey UAEnetjobs[/url] is a BIG SCAM...I have registered and paid to this website, and they claimed that they are legit and that everything is okay...the website looks really good, I didnt recieve anything from them after paying and registration...Even my membership is not working, my account is not working.
> 
> Please try to report this to everyone you can, bloggers who have big ammount of viewers, and facebook users who have so many friends, please report that Part time Online Jobs Paid Survey UAEnetjobs is a SCAM.
> 
> And everyone who is living in dubai, please go the the nearest police station, as they have an E-Crime section, let them know about it so that they block the website and no more people fall for it.


I was about to register myself but prioir to register, I had sent an email to UAENetjobs to confirm their tel/fax & physical address and also asked them to confirm whether their entity is legitimate. What they replied me was some parts of FAQ only. Thanks a million for informing us about them.


----------



## CarlZA

I will NEVER pay for a recruitment site. That's wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Westtoeast

*UAE net jobs rip-off*

Hi everyone,

I too took a good look at this site just the other day, seemed a remarkable opportunity and I was well prepared to put in as many hours as possible to complete their surveys BUT, like a poster said above, no contact details.. and at the end of the day, if something seems too good to be true, then it is usually no good. Hubby said the same thing... don't touch it. Anyone asks you for money don't do it. Just like all those envelope stuffing jobs. And if you read in the small print it keeps saying, no guarantee to earn x amount of dollars... I bet there's not because it simply doesn't exist. There are online surveys where you can get paid but I'm talking literally pennies for filling in a 20min survey. This is more like it. What company is going to pay YOU a fiver or more for filling in a survey??? 

Doesn't the UAE have a Watchdog type programme where they can expose these companies and people??

But really, why are there no legit jobs for working from home? I am more than happy to put in an 8 hour day from home as it's not easy for me to get out plus I can still be a housewife to please hubby LOL.

Thats my twopenneth for what it's worth...

Have a great weekend everyone,

Westie


----------



## kk123

My doubt seems valid – I didn’t mind paying the registration fee, but it surprised me why would they pay a huge amount for each survey. Tings which are too good to be true end up this way – certainly It appears to be a SCAM so better stay away from this one and DO NOT PAY upfront or divulge personal details.

Thanks for the forum's feedback, a great help well in time.


----------



## jander13

Pretty crazy they are getting away with that, how long have this site been around anyway?


----------

